# APR 3.0 TFSI Ultracharger System is Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the APR Ultracharger System.

Product Page


















The APR Ultracharger System dramatically increases horsepower and torque, and maximizes the power potential of the 3.0 TFSI. It removes a massive pre-supercharger restriction, allowing uninterrupted airflow into the supercharger for up to an astonishing 542 HP with APR’s Supercharger and Crank Pulleys. Stunning carbon fiber and smooth cast-aluminum adorn the system, creating a clean and simple install that looks just as powerful it is. Finally, APR’s innovative Ultracharger ECU Upgrade delivers a smooth and exciting driving experience, and it is included as a free upgrade to all who own an APR Stage II ECU Upgrade.

*The Restriction*
The factory throttle body is a massive power-robbing restriction. Its cross-sectional area is ~25% smaller than the supercharger’s inlet, causing airflow to plummet at high supercharger speeds. It’s responsible for losses as high as 33 HP!

*The Solution*
The APR Ultracharger Throttle Body is huge. Its cross-sectional area is ~28% larger than stock, and an additional 5% larger than the supercharger’s inlet. It completely eliminates the throttle body as a point of restriction and allows for maximum airflow into the supercharger.

*The APR Ultracharger ECU Upgrade*
APR’s incredible Ultracharger ECU Upgrade is why it all just works. It delivers an outstanding driving experience, packed with a smooth daily driving, thrilling wide open throttle acceleration, and unmatched performance. It’s our most advanced 3.0 TFSI software to-date, and it’s included as a free upgrade to all who own an APR Stage II ECU Upgrade.





*S4 & S5 Ultracharger System*


























*Power Figures*

Our Product Page has graphed power and torque figures at the wheels, crank, and gain over stock for each stage and vehicle. 




















```
Audi S4 / S5 (B8)

[b]Stage                             Fuel Grade   Power     Torque      Gain Over Stock[/b]
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger   91 AKI /  95 RON  478 HP  426 FTLBS  +133 HP   +97 FTLBS
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger   93 AKI /  98 RON  498 HP  441 FTLBS  +154 HP  +112 FTLBS
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger  100 AKI / 104 RON  530 HP  464 FTLBS  +185 HP  +135 FTLBS
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger  104 AKI / 108 RON  542 HP  472 FTLBS  +196 HP  +143 FTLBS

Audi S4 / S5 (B8.5)

[b]Stage                             Fuel Grade   Power     Torque      Gain Over Stock[/b]
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger   91 AKI /  95 RON  478 HP  429 FTLBS  +167 HP  +122 FTLBS
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger   93 AKI /  98 RON  498 HP  444 FTLBS  +187 HP  +137 FTLBS
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger  100 AKI / 104 RON  530 HP  467 FTLBS  +219 HP  +160 FTLBS
APR Stage 2+ Ultracharger  104 AKI / 108 RON  541 HP  475 FTLBS  +230 HP  +168 FTLBS
```
_- APR recommends and tuned with Sunoco GT 260 for 100 AKI mode and Sunoco GT 260 Plus for 104 AKI mode. Never use lower octane than specified by the mode.
- Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by Audi. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
- Reported wheel figures measured using APR's in house dynos using SAE J1349 correction and an average of multiple runs for all figures. Crank figures are estimated based on the measured wheel figures and APR's engine dyno results. Results may vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, other variables and other modifications. Results will vary heavily based on dyno conditions, especially with inadequate airflow. For the best results, APR recommends removing the intake snow screen._






*Application Guide*

B8 / B8.5 S4 / S5
APR Ultracharger System (Includes upgrade from Stage 2 to Stage 2+ Ultra)
MS100128
$1599.99

You must purchase or currently own APR Stage 1 and Stage 2 software to upgrade to the included Stage 2+ Ultra software. This product will not work without the ECU upgrade. 

This upgrade is only applicable to superchargers with a pressed on pulley as shown here.

_IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Availability Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- ECU Revision Notice: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU 

This product is designed for use with [url=http://www.goapr.com/products/pulley_30tfsi.html]APR’s Supercharger Drive and Crank Pulley Upgrades, APR's S Tronic TCU Upgrade, included NGK BKR9EIX plugs gapped @ .024” +/- .002” torqued to 30Nm., and the APR Coolant Performance System. IAT’s must be below 75c to achieve the advertised power figures. A high flow intake system is highly recommended and is required to meet the advertised power figures on the A4/A5/S4/S5/Q5/SQ5. For the best results, APR recommends removing the intake snow screen. At these power levels APR does not recommend use of the factory catalyst. (Always refer to the website for the most up to date product information)_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Just curious, will this effect CA emissions (Smog testing)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

itzkv said:


> Just curious, will this effect CA emissions (Smog testing)


We don't have CARB approval on the part yet, but it does not alter anything emissions related.


----------



## Crmody (Jul 10, 2017)

*Clarification on CAT impact from APR Stage3 ultracharger upgrade.*



[email protected] said:


> We don't have CARB approval on the part yet, but it does not alter anything emissions related.


I have a 2013 Audi S4 with an Armytrix exhaust, APR Stage 2 with ECU & TCU maps, APR CPS Coolant upgrade (being installed in the next 2 days).

I am interested in the new stage 3 ultracharger upgrade and my APR dealer has recommended that I should remove my CAT's because the extra boost will burn through my CAT's in no time.

If I remove my CAT's I will not be able to pass SMOG in CA. 
If I keep them on and they burn up, I still won't be able to pass Smog in CA.

As you represent APR, can you tell me if my dealer is correct? Because that contradicts your comment on this thread?
[We don't have CARB approval on the part yet, but it does not alter anything emissions related.]

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Your dealer is correct. We don't recommend using the factory catalyst.


----------

